# New Blog for Deployed Troops



## SEAGOON (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi All,

For some time now, I’ve been concerned about the ability of deployed troops from our congregation to get together with other Christians for fellowship, encouragement, prayer, and bible study. To that end, I've just created the Sandbox Bible Study Blog to be an online meeting place to facilitate that kind of necessary Christian fellowship. The primary audience will be the men of our church Providence Presbyterian Church (Fayetteville/Ft. Bragg), but I want to actively encourage any Reformed Christians serving overseas or on TDY to feel free to interact there. While this is primarily intended to be for the troops, I would also encourage the families and friends of troops to stop by as well.

The things the blog will primarily cover will be:

* Bible Study
* Prayer Requests
* Christian Fellowship
* Theological Discussion and Inquiry
* Requests for Materials & Assistance
* Book/Movie Reviews

I probably don’t need to mention this, but things that will not be tolerated are:

* Tirades against Christianity in General and the Reformed Faith in Particular
* Foul and Abusive Language
* Violations of Operational Security or anything that might potentially endanger our troops

I would encourage people who intend to post frequently to apply for “editor” status and not just “comment” so they can add their own posts to the blog. Also, please feel free to post your pictures and anecdotes from overseas.

The Address Again is: Sandbox Bible Study

Please feel free to pass this notice on to men and women from your own congregations who are deployed or TDY.

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I just realized you were in Fayetville, NC. I hadn't noticed that before.

From 90-94 I was stationed at Camp Lejeune and, twice a year, 10th Marines would travel to Fort Bragg to train.

I wish I could say my memories of Fayetville were fond but I only got to spend time sleeping with snakes and bugs in that area and never saw the town.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 28, 2007)

Great idea Pastor. Go Navy and Marines.


----------



## SEAGOON (Dec 28, 2007)

The town has improved dramatically since the "Fayettenam" days, and is actually one of the better places to be PCS'd to in the USA. However, I am just not adapted for the climate here. Still this is where God called me to minister to his flock, so I will gladly do so until he calls me home or sends me somewhere else.

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 28, 2007)

Something you might want o include is a link to Mt Zion Chapel Library I know they send out alot of stuff to the troops in Iraq. Which is awsome!!!!


----------



## SEAGOON (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Nathan,



Bladestunner316 said:


> Something you might want o include is a link to Mt Zion Chapel Library I know they send out alot of stuff to the troops in Iraq. Which is awsome!!!!



Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it. I've just included a recommendation to Gracegems and plan to start posting Bible Studies/ prayer requests soon.

- Andy


----------

